# BEEKEEPING SHORT COURSE Mar 7th Apr 18th Alachua IFAS FL with bees and hives



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

BEEKEEPING SHORT COURSE
Sessions One & Two
March 7th and April 18th
9:00 am

UF/IFAS Extension Alachua County 2800 NE 39th Avenue Gainesville, FL 32609

COST $200 Includes 
Nuc, 10-frame hive materials, and lunch for Session One

Pre-registration with payment is required
Limited to 40 people

UF/IFAS Extension Alachua County Office
2800 NE 39th Avenue
Gainesville, FL 32609-2658

Phone: 352-955-2402
Fax: 352-334-0122
Email: [email protected]


----------



## winevines (Apr 7, 2007)

isn't March 7th UF BEe College?


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

It is. I do not schedule these things.


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

They are looking for a better day now.


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

BEEKEEPING SHORT COURSE
Sessions One & Two
February 28th and April 18th
9:00 am
UF/IFAS Extension Alachua County
2800 NE 39th Avenue
Gainesville, FL 32609
COST $200 Includes
Nuc, 10-frame hive materials,
and lunch for Session One
Pre-registration with
payment is required
Limited to 40 people


----------

